# Great Mod sites?



## Jedi.Jet (Sep 10, 2004)

I know about the Mini-itx website, also www.crazypc.com

anyone else know a cool mod site, I am lookin at building a mod, any input would be appreciated.


----------



## joat1 (Sep 23, 2004)

Try:

http://www.casemodgod.com/
http://www.twistedmods.com/
http://www.overclockers.com/ (they have some mods and I think they have a forum about it).


----------



## w00t (Jun 30, 2004)

http://www.bluesmoke.net/viewGallery.php?id=case is a cool site where I get some good idea's.


----------

